# Looking For a 60lb+ Jack Hammer



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

What's the best, most reliable Jack Hammer out there in the 60 lb range?

So far I'm looking at the Bosch Brute or the Dewalt Pavementbreaker


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

I vote Brute.


----------



## rusak (Sep 20, 2008)

Brute gets my vote too.


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

Brute


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Bosch


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Bosch Brute is the standard all others are judged by.


----------



## brezzz (Feb 7, 2012)

12 yrs ago i bought a used milwaukee & never had any trouble with it & its used hard.


----------



## ckoch407 (Sep 30, 2009)

Hitachi has been the best for me when compared to the other brands mentioned. They get the job done and fast.


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

I rent from a local company that rents Makita...I think they are 10 times the machine of the Brute. They hit harder and have fluted bits.

Rented a Hilti the other day and was very disappointed.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Titan Plumbing said:


> I rent from a local company that rents Makita...I think they are 10 times the machine of the Brute. They hit harder and have fluted bits.
> 
> Rented a Hilti the other day and was very disappointed.


 
The hilti sucks, the bit is as big around as my pinky.


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

easttexasplumb said:


> The hilti sucks, the bit is as big around as my pinky.


And about as short as ....


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Titan Plumbing said:


> And about as short as ....


 
Glad I said pinky. :blink:


----------



## Bellboy (Jan 21, 2012)

Ive had good luck with the brute my old boss left his out in the weather all the time, and it still worked fine.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Which hilti were you guys using that was so bad?


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

titan plumbing said:


> and about as short as ....


tmi,tmi,tmi!!!


----------



## PrecisePlumbing (Jan 31, 2011)

You were using the wrong hilti my friend. I used to waste money buying tools over and over again. Not any more. Buy once. Buy hilti


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

easttexasplumb said:


> The hilti sucks, the bit is as big around as my pinky.


Sounds like a chipping hammer. I have the TE 54 and 25 and they are awesome but are chipping hammers not jack hammers.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

The Brute is what I think of when I'm thinking jackhammer. A buddy has an older Makita that works well but it's only a 40lb hammer and is nothing compared to a Brute in what it can do. I rented a newer Makita but it was the same size (38lb I think). It worked well and had that new fangled vibration reduction on it so it feels like it's not doing much but it did as much work as my buddie's old one. 

If you want a big hammer, go Brute.








Paul


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

I keep a Brute on my truck along with a Hilti TE 76 and a Bosch chipping hammer.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

I'm wanting to get a Brute myself. I rented one this past week for a day and a half. I have a friend who bought a rebuilt one from factory for 850 with trade in of his unit.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Epox said:


> I'm wanting to get a Brute myself. I rented one this past week for a day and a half. I have a friend who bought a rebuilt one from factory for 850 with trade in of his unit.


The Brute I have now I picked up on ebay like new for $700.00. Cart and bits where all like new.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

Brute!


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

We have a Brute going on 20 years now, and has been used hard. Thing is one of the best electric jackhammers out there. Just a note, make sure you run a heavy enough extension cord. We have a 50' 8 Gauge cord that follows our brute around.


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

SlickRick said:


> The Brute I have now I picked up on ebay like new for $700.00. Cart and bits where all like new.


That's a great deal! 

What were the shipping costs?


----------



## Narin (May 2, 2012)

SlickRick said:


> I keep a Brute on my truck along with a Hilti TE 76 and a Bosch chipping hammer.


That's a fair bit of money! I've never used a jackhammer that size. This is the one I use. 

http://www.makita.com.au/products/p...-demolition-breaker-30mm-hex-shank?Prodid=178

Works well.


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

I have Hitachi H85, hits twice as hard as a Brute


----------



## Affordable (May 22, 2012)

brezzz said:


> 12 yrs ago i bought a used milwaukee & never had any trouble with it & its used hard.


 i agree i have no problems with my milwaukee i got .. had it for over 5 yrs and still doing good besides one of my idiot workers jack hammered the cord


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

Brute has been used by all contractors I worked for and done well! Only problems I have ever seen were broken handles from it being leaned up and falling over!


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

I've rented the Brute for years but the rental company I use doesn't maintain them. I take em back with brushes throwing sparks and operating at a minimum. Very frustrating. I'd love to just have my own Brute or better yet an air powered unit that kicks butt.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Epox said:


> I've rented the Brute for years but the rental company I use doesn't maintain them. I take em back with brushes throwing sparks and operating at a minimum. Very frustrating. I'd love to just have my own Brute or better yet an air powered unit that kicks butt.



The air powered are great, but heavy as hell. We have both I prefer the Brute unless we are saw cutting over 10'.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

They are heavy the hose is cumbersom and of course the compressor. But they move a lot material fast in comparison and I then switch to the chipping hammer for the finish up. When I buy it will be the Brute though.


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

I have makita's jack hammer hits harder less vibration


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

What model is it? I see the Brute has been changed up a bit.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

BROOKLYN\PLUMB said:


> That's a great deal!
> 
> What were the shipping costs?


That one had free shipping.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Epox said:


> What model is it? I see the Brute has been changed up a bit.



I think mine is the 11304

I got lucky on mine, it was just like new w/ the red cart, I bet it hadn't been used but 1 or 2 times.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

I have a hilti te75 but after using a 35lb bosch, am thinking the te75 is too small. Maybe I should go bigger.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

gear junkie said:


> I have a hilti te75 but after using a 35lb bosch, am thinking the te75 is too small. Maybe I should go bigger.


This is the one I keep on my truck, it more than pays for itself quickly. Just watch ebay for a good clean one.



http://www.homedepot.com/buy/tools-...ch-brute-15-amp-demolition-hammer-157479.html


----------



## victoryplbaz (May 19, 2012)

I got a makita, have had it now 6 yrs and works great. Got it at a HD when they sell their cycled tools. This one was new and they mistakenly put it out as a used item. Bought it and they tried to take it back as i left. They made a mistake they said...lol..to bad i said.


----------



## AndersenPlumbing (Jan 23, 2010)

I have a Bosh Brute and a Wacker, both work great. The Wacker I got from Home Depot it was used but in great shape with the cart, 2 new bits and a 50' extension cord for $450


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

I bought the Dewalt D25980K. Should have got it along time ago. I'm allways busting concrete, not sure what took me so long to buy one! Anyway the thing hit hard, harder than the Brute. I like the Active Vibration Control handles on the Dewalt. I would have considered the Makita if I knew where to get one here locally. I put the Dewalt to work yesterday. 8 hours of solid jackhammering. Got 8 more to go today if I can get my self to go to work lol.


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

TallCoolOne said:


> I have Hitachi H85, hits twice as hard as a Brute


Incase anybody ever see's a hitachi H85 for sale it in fact does hit harder than the brute but it weighs more too. They are a very solid hammer for an electric. We use hydraulic or air but for small jobs we have both the brute and the hitachi, the brute sits there and everybody grabs the hitachi.


----------

